
GitHub thread about malware being spread through trusted domain - donkeyd
https://github.com/aluxian/Messenger-for-Desktop/issues/1153#issuecomment-283514347
======
donkeyd
I submitted this, because it's an attack vector I hadn't considered before and
it's quite a reality check. I was lucky not to have installed this, because
the "New Update" dialog sent me to a url that was blocked by Chrome, which
caused me to instantly uninstall the software.

